# BSG models seem to be popular....



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard from a friend on a SciFi board that I post at, that someone has produced a "studio scale" resin kit of the BSG TOS Colonial Shuttle. There's info about it at the Resin Illuminati site, but you have to be a member to view their discussion threads.

Does anyone here have info on this model?

I registered for that site, but I'm waiting for approval to log in.

I've always really liked the original Colonial Shuttle as it's been one of my favorite SciFi ships. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.

Bryan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> I heard from a friend on a SciFi board that I post at, that someone has produced a "studio scale" resin kit of the BSG TOS Colonial Shuttle.
> SNIP
> Does anyone here have info on this model?


The model in question was produced by Mike Salzo. Dozens of vintage kit parts were sourced for the master...










I own an Ed Miarecki shuttle replica pulled off the original FX miniature, and based on the parts shots Mike has posted on RI (see above) I'd say he's done a stellar job of recreating the subject (Miarecki version seen below)...










Mike hasn't announced a price yet, but given the time and expense involved in producing this beast it's liable to be somewhat on the pricey side.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You can get one from time to time maybe on ebay but most likely on sites like this in the swap and sale sections but there is also a very nice 1/24 scale BSG Colonial Raptor.

I have one...its not the easiest to build but its nice!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rob -

Thanks for the pics and the info. Is this kit really resin? The parts look so well molded and delicate. I'd almost swear that it was injection molded plastic.

I wouldn't mind having one of these, but price would be a factor.

Bryan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> Is this kit really resin?


Yup.

Mike is known for doing really exquisite work, and his castings are as clean as they come. His resin X-Wing is practically legendary; far and away the best replica anyone will ever produce of that particular subject.

But, yeah, his kits aren't cheap. Models of this quality cost a small fortune to produce, and Mike isn't getting rich off any of them. If ever there was a labor of love, this is it -- at least as far as garage kits are concerned.

Don't mean to gush (contrary to how it may sound I don't know Mike personally), but when I see a kit of this quality I find it hard not to sing its praises -- particularly if the subject is one I really happen to dig.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

BTW, this kit is NOT to be confused with the Alfred Wong-mastered shuttle that occasionally pops up on ebay. The model seen above has not gone on sale yet, and my understanding is that when it does become available it will be on a limited run basis


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> BTW, this kit is NOT to be confused with the Alfred Wong-mastered shuttle that occasionally pops up on ebay. The model seen above has not gone on sale yet, and my understanding is that when it does become available it will be on a limited run basis


Carson.....
What scale is this kit?

THANKS!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The Alfred Wong kit that Rob mentions was sold by SMT and is 1/48 scale. Alliance Models has a 1/72 scale kit available thru Federation Models.

.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffworks said:


> The Alfred Wong kit that Rob mentions was sold by SMT and is 1/48 scale. Alliance Models has a 1/72 scale kit available thru Federation Models.
> 
> .


THANKS...I knew the SMT kit was 1/48th, but I was referring to the new Mike Salzo kit Rob has pictured.
What scale is Mikes kit?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

bane-7 said:


> THANKS...I knew the SMT kit was 1/48th, but I was referring to the new Mike Salzo kit Rob has pictured.
> What scale is Mikes kit?


Mike's kit is (basically) the same scale as the SMT kit, i.e. 1/48.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Mike's kit is (basically) the same scale as the SMT kit, i.e. 1/48.


THANKS Rob....
Would you happen to know when Mike will be offering the limited run, and how to get a hold of him to get on the list??


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'll post info here once it becomes available. I have no idea how many of these Mike plans to make, but it's likely to be a very limited run.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Now, if we could just get Mike or someone else to offer one up in 1/72 scale that's just as accurate.... 

Hey, a fella can dream, right?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, the Alliance kit was a big disappointment--way off the look of the original prop although there was some scuttlebutt that it was based on a shuttle from the new Galactica. I much prefer the look of the seventies ship.


----------

